# Not a Symphony



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

I have been waiting a long time for a software that produces MIDI notes from audio since I simply compose live. 8 years ago I made my favorite musical piece, and it was a dramatic synthesizer rapture. Now that the sofware called Melodyne came out, I have been able to get close to the original and use the data for this semi-orchestrated piece. At any rate, now that I have the notes I can produce the sheet music for an orchestra, which is what I plan on working on. At this point I am in my beginning stages of testing out how the music fares with different arrangements but I love the complex melodies and harmonies. It is called "Angel Lizbeph 7 (Full Orchestra Version) (a working arrangement).






I added a drum beat since it seems to want to be played against a tempo.

- Billy McBride


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Simple music! Music which is simple.


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Not bedroom romantic music.


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Neither a heavy metal symphony nor narcissistic music.


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Maybe of a fun kind...


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

Good to see you back Billy.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Billy is indestructible.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

This is the music I'd like to hear as I take up my final breaths, and give up the ghost.


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

dzc4627 said:


> This is the music I'd like to hear as I take up my final breaths, and give up the ghost.


No, I see Peer Gynt's "Morning" by Edvard Grieg as that music for you, dzc4627.


----------

